# Bay hippie Outfitters



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Captain josh put Ronnie and Lynn on an easy limit of ducks with a bonus speckled belly ! Give us a call for your hunt today !

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------

